# plastic baits



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

thinking of starting to make plastic baits.whats easiest and best quality?injection or pour.havent seen much on here about plastic baits.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

easiest is pouring but better quality with injection. Im having issues with dimples and air pockets in thin areas of bait that I hand pour(as the material cools and shrinks down) that would otherwise be eliminated by injecting


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

Hand pouring is what I suggest to start with. Go to linmarfishing.com and get some of his molds they average $5-6 each. Once you get the hang of it then upgrade to aluminum and or injection


----------

